# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Milli şef DÖnemi-iÖ Politika

## bakraz

ERDAL İNCE -9 EYLüL üNV.

1-MUSTAFA KEMALğİN üLüMü: 10 Kasım 1938

Beklenilen ama bir türlü yakıştırılamayan acı haber İstanbulğdan Atatürkğün müdavimi ve müşavi tabiplerin verdikleri son rapor; ğreisicumhur Atatürkğün umumi hallerinde vehamet dün gece saat 24:00ğda neşredilen tebliğden sonra her an artarak bugün, 10 ikinci teşrin (kasım) Perşembe günü saat dokuzu beş geçe,büyük şefimiz derin koma içinde terki diyar etmişlerdirğ
Müdavi(Tedavi) Tabipler: 
Prof. Dr. Neşet ümer İrdelp
Prof. Dr. Mim Kemal üke
Prof. Dr. Nihat Reşat Belger
Müşavir (Danışman) Tabipler :
Prof. Dr.Akil muhtar üzden
Prof. Dr.Hayrullah Diker
Prof. Dr.Süreyya Hidayet Serter
Dr. M.Kemal Berk
Dr. Abravaya Marmal 
Ulu önder Atatürkğün ölümü tüm yurtta üzüntü ile karşılanmıştır.Birbirlerine zıt ideolojik görüşlere sahip devlet adamları ilk ve son kez ulu önderin yitirilmesindeki acıda birleşmişlerdi.Büyük önder, 57 yaşında hayata gözlerini yummuş, çok genç ve zamansız yitirilmişti.Bu kadar kısa bir ömre, böylesine çok başarı sığdıran bir başka devlet adamı tarihte ender görülmüştür. 
Türk tarihinin en büyük insanı, ulu önder M. Kemal Atatürk artık yoktu.büyük Atatürkğün İzmir suikastı dolayısıyla 10 haziran 1926ğda (A.A) muhabirine yaptığı konuşmada : ğBenim naçiz vücudum bir gün elbette toprak olacaktır.Fakat Türkiye ilelebet payidar kalacaktırğ Diye söyleyerek ülkenin durumunu ve geleceğini belirtiyordu.Ulu önder Atatürkğten sonra da hayat devam edecekti.

2-İSMET İNüNüğNüN CUHHURBAşKANI SEüİLMESİ : 

Ulu önder Mustafa Kemalğin devlet yapısında boş kalan makamına, milletin içinden biri, kanunların nizamların kurduğu basamaklardan çıkarak devletin başı olmalıydı.Bu kişi nihayet Radyolardan Türk milletine duyuruldu. Türk milleti ğoh, bu iş iyi oldu, en münasibi buyduğder gibi İsmet İnönüğnün ismini onayladı. 
Atatürk ölümünden bir yıl kadar önce İnönü ile 1925 başından beri kesintisiz sürmüş olan Cumhurbaşkanı ve Başbakan ilişkisine son vermiş başbakanlığa Celal Bayarğı getirmişti. Böylece Atatürk ve İnönü arasındaki milli mücadele yıllarında başlayan siyasal birliktelik 1937 yılında sona ermiş oluyordu. 
İnönü , Atatürkğün ölümüne değin Başbakan kalsaydı, ölümünde onun yerine gelmesi doğal olurdu.Atatürk ve İnönü arasındaki kopukluk,Atatürkğün hastalığının arttığı bir dönemde ,İnönüğyü istemeyen İçişleri Bakanı şükrü Kaya ve Dışişleri Bakanı Tevfik Rüştü Arasğın Cumhurbaşkanı adayı olmaları için TBMM başkanı Abdülhak Renda, Genel kurmay başkanı Fevzi üakmak ve Celal Bayarğa öneride bulundukları görülüyor.Ancak bu önerileri kimse dikkate almamıştır.üünkü İsmet İnönü gerek CHPğye gerek se TBMMğye hakim durumdadır. 
Bütün bu olaylar yaşanırken İsmet İnönü, Pembe Köşküne çekilmiş ve mümkün olduğu kadar arka planda kalmaya dikkat ediyordu.Ancak, Ankara Valisi ve aynı zamanda Belediye Başkanı olan Nevzat Tandoğan, İnönüğye karşı yürütülen muhalefet çalışmalarını çok tehlikeli görmüş olacak ki, Pembe Köşk çevresinde özel korumalarla güvenlik önlemleri alıyordu.İnönü aleyhine öyle bir durum vardı ki;artık Lozan Antlaşmasının yıldönümünde dahi basında İnönü hakkında en ufak bir satır bile yazı çıkmıyordu.Cumhurbaşkanlığı için Mareşal Fevzi üakmak,Celal Bayar, Fethi Okyar, Tevfik Rüştü Aras, şükrü Kayağnın isimleri basında geçerken, İnönüğnün adı hiç yazılmıyordu. 
10 kasım 1938 Perşembe günü kara haber tüm yurdu yasa boğmuştur.Ancak ulu önderin de belirttiği gibi hayat devam edecektir.Atatürkğün ölümü sebebiyle İstanbulğda bulunan Başvekil Celal Bayar aynı gün Ankarağya ve mecliste toplantı yapmıştır.Kabine durumu görüşerek, TBMM başkanı ve Cumhur reisi vekili durumundaki Abdülhalik Renda aynı gün şu bildiriyi yayınlamıştır:
Ankara,10 ( Anadolu Ajansı)
ğReisicumhur Atatürkğün milleti mateme gark eyleyen(boğan) elim zıyaı dolayısıyla, Teşkilatı Esasiye Kanununun 34.maddesi mucibince yeni reisicumhur intihap edilmek üzere teşrinisaninin(kasım) 11.Cuma günü Büyük Millet Meclisini toplantıya davet ederimğ 
Reisicumhur vekili ve
Büyük Millet Meclisi Başkanı
M.A. RENDA
Anayasağnın 34.maddesi uyarınca, Reisicumhur adayının seçilmesi için TBMM toplantısından önce parti grubu toplandı. Reisicumhur adayının seçilmesi için CHP grubu toplandığı zaman, ortaya bir aday ismin sunulacağı sanılmıştır.Fakat Celal Bayar şöyle konuştu.:

ğ-Reylerinizi serbestçe vereceksiniz. Parti grubu toplantısı reisicumhur adayını seçmek içindir.Herkes, istediği adayı yazsın.En çok oy alan. Umumi heyette aday gösterilecektirğğ 
Malatya milletvekili İsmet İnönü, Parti grubunun mevcut 323 milletvekilinin 322ğsinin oyu ile aday gösterildi. TBMMğde yapılan oylamada ise 348 milletvekilinin oyunun tamamını alarak cumhurbaşkanlığına seçildi. 
Meclis başkanı neticeyi şöyle açıkladı :

ğ- Reylerin tasnifi neticesini arz ediyorum .İntihaba 348 arkadaş iştirak etmiştir.Malatya milletvekili İsmet İnönü 348 reyle ve müttefikan Reisicumhur intikap edilmiştirğğ 
Durum mecliste şiddetli ve sürekli alkışlanmıştır.Ancak yeni reisicumhur mecliste yoktu. Pembe Köşkünden alıp yemine davet etmek için toplantıya 20 dakika ara verildi.İsmet İnönü meclise geldiğinde şiddetli alkışlarla karşılandı.Kürsüye, Teşkilatı Esasiye Kanununun 38.maddesi gereğince yemin etmek ve konuşma yapmak için çıktı. 
Atatürkğten sonra İnönüğnün önemli ve sert iktidar mücadelesi olmaksızın cumhurbaşkanlığına seçilmesi, ülkede rejimin ve tek parti sisteminin sarsıntıya uğramadan süreceğinin bir işareti olarak yorumlanabilir.şartların getirdiği adam olarak da düşünülen İnönü şartların hazırladığı zirve cumhurbaşkanlığına seçildiği zaman 53 yaşındaydı.Yeni cumhurbaşkanı seçilince Celal Bayar kabinesi usulen istifa etti.İnönü yeni kabineyi teşkile yine Celal Bayarğa görev verdi.Celal Bayar yeni kabinesinde şükrü Kayağya ve Tevfik Rüştü Arasğa yer vermedi, bunun dışında da yeni kabine de eski kabineye göre değişiklik olmadı..Yapılan bu değişiklikler de İnönüğnün tavsiyeleri neticesinde gerçekleşmiştir. 

3-İNüNüğNüN TEMEL MESELELERE BAKIş AüISI:

İnönü Cumhur reisi seçildikten sonra 1938 sonunun iç ve dış durumlarındaki temel meseleleri şöyle özetlemiştir:
ğ1938 kasımında cumhur reisliğine seçildikten sonra, kendimi karşısında farz ettiğim önemli meseleler şunlardı:
-Dış alemin yeryüzü ölçüsünde çatışmaya gittiğini, kesin inanmayla görüyorum.Ufukta beliren bu çetin fırtınayı selametle geçirmek en çok fikrimi işgal ediyordu.
-Dış münasebetlerimiz karasız ve temelsizdi.Sovyetlerle münasebetlerimiz gölgeli, Nazilerle münasebetlerimiz şüpheli ve garp alemi ile münasebetlerimiz temelsizdi.
-İç politikada bir huzur nizamına ihtiyacımız vardı.ve bu mesele benim gözümde acele idi.Devletin iç ve dış işlerini inanılır bir zemine oturtmak ilk görevdi.
-1930ğdan sonra bir iktisadi plan tatbik etmeye başlamıştık.son neticesini yakından henüz bilmiyordum.Zihnimi meşgul eden meseleler bunlardı.ğ 
Görülüyor ki genel durumu ve meseleleri tasvir ederken derin ve düşündürücü gerçeklerle karşı karşıyadır.Dönem çok karmaşık, büyük fırtınaların her an kopmaya hazır beklediği bir dönemdir.yapılan her hata sadece hatayı yapan devlet adamının şahsi şerefini değil, bir ülkenin varlığını da tehdit edecek kadar vahimdir.

4-MİLLİ şEF DEĞİşMEZ BAşKAN:

Celal Bayar CHP genel başkan vekili sıfatı ile Partinin 4.kurultayını 26 Aralık 1938 gününde toplantıya çağırmıştır.CHPğnin 375 mebusu ve teşkilattan gelen 216 delege toplantıya katılmıştır.Kurultayın gündemdeki tek maddesi olan CHPğnin genel başkan seçimine ait maddesini değiştirmek için toplantı yapılmasına karar verildi.
Kurultayın başkanı Celal Bayarğdı. Adnan Menderes ise en genç iki azadan biri olarak katip seçilmişti.Gündeme şöyle bir tasarı sunuldu:
ğ 1- Partinin kurucusu ve ebedi başkanı, Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin müessisi olan Kemal Atatürkğtür
2- Partinin değişmez genel başkanı İsmet İnönüğdür.
3- Partinin değişmez başkanlığı aşağıdaki üç şekilde boşalabilir;
a) Vefat
b) Vazife yapamayacak kadar hastalık
c) İstifağ

Bu tekliften sonra uzun nutuklar, hararetli konuşmalar söylendikten sonra oylamaya geçildi. Celal Bayar tasarının oybirliği ile kabul edildiğini açıkladı. Adnan Menderes tarafından da, Milli şef ve değişmez başkan İnönüğye sadakati anlatan bildiri okundu. 
Böylece, 26 aralık 1938ğde yapılan CHP olağanüstü kurultayında, Atatürkğe ğEbedi şefğ sıfatı verilirken, İnönüğye de ğMilli şefğ ve ğDeğişmez Genel Başkanğ sıfatları verilmiş oluyordu. 
Milli şef sıfatı kurultaydan öncede basın tarafında kullanılıyordu, ama resmi biçimde ve yaygın olarak kullanılması kurultaydan sonra olmuştur.İnönüğye bu sıfatın verilmesinde;
1-	O dönemde adeta moda olan içte ve dışta prestijleri hayli yüksek, başarılı tek partili ğşef Sistemleriğnin; Almanyağda (Hitler-Führer), İtalyağda (Mussolini-Duce), İspanyağda (Franco-Coudillo) etkisiydi.
2-	Devrim karşıtlarına karşı Atatürk döneminin devamı niteliği taşıyan İnönü döneminin baş aktörünün her açıdan güçlü olması gerekiyordu.Varsayımları etkili olmuştur. 

Görüldüğü gibi İsmet İnönü parti grubuna, TBMMğye ve de Türk halkına karşı hakim bir siyaset anlayışı vardır.Yeni kabinede yer almayan şükrü Kaya ve Tevfik Rüştü Arasğın daha M. Kemal ölmeden önce İsmet İnönüğnün önünü kesmek için yaptıkları girişimlerin ne kadar yersiz olduğunu ve de İsmet İnönüğnün hakim durumunu bilmediklerini anlayabiliyoruz. 
İsmet İnönü artık ordunun yüce Başbuğu, Devletin başı, CHPğnin değişmez başkanı ve dönemin Milli şefidir.

5-GENEL İKTİSADİ DURUM:

Türkiye ikinci Dünya savaşına girmemesine rağmen savaş ekonomisinin gerektirdiği koşulları ağırlığı ile yaşamıştır.Aktif iş gücünü oluşturan iki milyon genç nüfus muhtemel bir savaş tehlikesine karşı askere alınmıştır. Bu durum üretimde ani düşmelere neden olmuştur.Buğday üretimi %50ğlere ulaşan bir gerileme yaşadı.Savaş öncesinde başlayan sanayileşme ve planlı kalkınma hazırlıkları için ayrılan bütçe savunma harcamalarına ayrılması yüzünden, yapılan tüm çalışmalar durduruldu. 
Büyük savaş başlamış, tüm Dünya ateş topu haline gelmiş,nefret tohumları çoktan yeşermişti.Bu ortamda Türkiyeğnin ve Türk halkının genel durumu; Evlerde ekmek kavgaları ğağır işçi karneleriğ,halk ve memur ikiye ayrılmış,devlet memurunu korumak maksadıyla yaptığı fiyat farklılıklarında memur ve halkın arası açılmıştır.şeker için memura başka, halka başka bedel ödetiliyordu.Bütün bu sıkıntılar savaş sebebiyle gibi görünse de asıl sebep hükümetin istikrarlı bir ekonomi politikası izleyememesindendir.Karaborsacı,Hacıağa gibi terimler bu dönemin oluşturduğu kavramlardır. 
Halkın İnönüğden beklentileri çok fazadır.Atatürk ile başlayan devrimler, İnönü tarafından da devam ettirileceği bekleniyor.Ancak savaş ekonomisinin verdiği yük ,devrimlerin hızını kesmiştir. İki milyon gencin de üretimden uzak kalması insanları yiyecek bulma konusunda sıkıntıya girmesinde etkili olmuştur. 
Sınırlarının yaklaşık bir metre ötesinde savaş olan Türkiyeğnin her yanla ulaşımı kesilmiştir. Atatürk döneminde birinci beş yıllık plan sonucu ortaya çıkmış sanayi kuruluşlarına dayanarak,üretim azlığına rağmen savaş döneminde zor da olsa kendi kendine yetmeyi başarabilmiştir. 
Savaş yıllarında Türkiyeğyi Refik Saydam ve ş.Saraçoğlu hükümetleri yönetti.İki hükümet de savaşın kötü şartlarından korunmak için, ekonomide iki ayrı yöntem denediler.Refik Saydam hükümeti;katı fiyat denetimleri ve tarım ürünlerine düşük fiyatta el koyarak ekonomiye yön vermek istedi.Bu politikaya istinaden 1940 yılında ğMilli Korunma Kanunuğnu çıkardı.
Bu kanun:
1-	ücretleri sınırlama,
2-	üzel işletmelere geçici olarak el koyma,
3-	İthalat ve iç ticarette azami, ihracat da ise asgari fiyatları tespit etme,
4-	Temel malları vesikaya bağlama, gibi yetkiler veriyordu. 

Ayrıca devletin iç ve dış ticaret üzerindeki denetimini arttırmak için ğTicaret Ofisiğ ve
ğiaşe müsteşarlığığ kuruldu. 
Fakat yapılan bu çalışmalar, tüm kapalı ekonomilerde olduğu gibi, karaborsa, istifçilik, rüşvet ve nüfuz ticaretini tetikledi.Bu durumdan yaralanalar,halkın zaruret halinden faydalanarak aşırı kazançlar elde ettiler. 
Refik Saydamğın ani ölümü üzerine o zamana dek hariciye vekili olan şükrü Saraçoğlu 9 Temmuz 1942 tarihinde başvekilliğe atandı. şükrü Saraçoğlu hükümeti ise, yukarıda belirtilen yolsuzluklardan oluşan haksız kazancın topluma dönmesini sağlamak için, ğVarlık Vergisiğ ve ğToprak Mahsulleri Vergisiğni çıkardı. Piyasa üzerindeki sıkı devlet denetimini gevşetme yoluna gitti.Fiyatlar üzerindeki bu ortadan kalkınca, % 100 oranında artışlar ortaya çıktı.Bu durum savaş döneminin 1942-1943 yıllarında en yüksek enflasyonunu oluşturdu. 
1946 yıllarına gelindiğinde gerek siyasi, gerekse ticari yönden yeni bir dönem başlıyordu.Siyasi açıdan çok partili hayata adım atılırken, iktisadi bakımdan da 16 yıldan beri  korumacı-devletçi politikadan vazgeçiliyordu.İthalat arttırıldı, dış ticaret serbestleştirildi, tarıma madenciliğe, inşaat sektörüne ve alt yapı yatırımlarına öncelik veren bir kalkınma anlayışı gündeme geldi. 
İkinci Dünya savaşının sonrasında Dünyağnın tartışmasız yeni lideri Amerika oldu.Türkiye daha savaş bitmeden 1945ğte Almanya ve Japonyağya savaş ilan ederek Amerikağnın, yanında olacağını bildirdi. CHP geleneksel politikalarını değiştirerek, ülkeyi kapitalist Dünya ekonomisine entegre edecek önlemleri almaya başladı.1947 yılında hazırlanan Türkiye Kalkınma Planınğ da özel teşebbüsün rolü arttırıldı ve devlet özel teşebbüsü destekledi. 

A-TARIM

Ulu önder M. Kemal Atatürk; köyün, ziraatin, toprağın önemini sezmiş gelecek nesillere yön tayin edebilecek slogan niteliğinde sözler söylemiştir. 1Mart 1922ğde meclisi açış nutkunda;
ğğTürkiyeğnin hakiki sahibi, hakiki üretici olan köylüdür.o halde herkesten daha çok refah, mutluluk ve servete müstahak olan,köylüdürğğ belirtmiştir. 
Milli şef dönemi ülkemizde;toprak üstünde ilkel metotlarla tarım yapılmaktadır.Halk tarım arazilerinin nasıl kullanacağını bilmemektedir.Meralar kötü kullanılmaktan çoraklaşmış vaziyette, ormanların yarısı kaybedilmiş,halk erozyonla mücadeleyi bilmediği için toprak büyük kayıplar vermekteydi. Daha da önemlisi toprağın üzerindeki ağalık beylik çatışmalarıydı.O dönemde bu çatışmalar TC nüfusunun Â¾ ünü teşkil eden köy nüfusu üzerinde büyük sıkıntılar oluşturmaktaydı. 
Tarım ile ilgili oluşturulan projeler milli politikalarla desteklenmedikçe başarıya ulaşma şansı çok azdır.Her hükümetin milli politikasının oluşturduğu bir tarım politikası olmak zorundadır.
Bu dönemde devlet vergi gelirlerini arttırmak için Haziran 1943ğte ğToprak Mahsülleri Vergisiğ çıkarıldı. üiftçilerin yetiştirdikleri ürünün % 10ğunu ya nakden yada aynen ödeyeceklerdi.vergi Osmanlı devlet sistemindeki ğAşarğ vergisine benziyordu.Fakat Aşar;mültezim yoluyla devlete ödenirdi,yeni vergi de ise vergi doğrudan devlet tarafından toplanıyordu.Fakir Türk çiftçisinin ödeme de zorluk çektiği bu vergi 1946 yılında yürürlükten kaldırılmıştır. 
Bu dönemde, köylüye getirilen bu vergi uygulaması ile tek parti yönetimi, Osmanlı vergi sistemindeki Aşar vergisinin kaldırılmasının hata olduğunu kabul etmiş oluyordu. 
Ziraatin gelişmesi için bütün şartlar müsaitti.İstiklal savaşının acıları her ne kadar yüreklerde devam etse de yorgunlukları sona ermiş,gümrük sistemi yabancıların elinden alınmış, Dünya ekonomik bunalımının etkisi sıfıra inmiş, gerekli sanayi, demiryolu gibi atılımlar gerçekleşmeye başlamış olmasının morali ile toprağı, köyü, ve köyün sosyo-teknik yapısını değiştirmek için siyaset üretilebilirdi. Ancak,tek parti, değişmez başkan ve milli şef dönemi yapılan siyasetler ve uygulamalar tarım alanında kalkınmayı sağlayacak nitelikte olmadı.Köy,toprak ve köylü kendi sıkıntılarıyla baş başa kalmaya devam edecekti.Toprak bolluğunda içinde toprak açlığı vardı. 

A.1-TOPRAK REFORMU :

Türkiyeğde köy eğitimine paralel ikinci bir sorun, topraksız köylünün toprağa kavuşturulmasıydı. İşleyecek bir toprağı olmayan köylü her şeyden yoksun demektir.Köylü ya ağanın toprağında işçi olarak çalışır, ya da kente göç ederek,daha henüz sanayileşememiş kent yaşam düzenini alt üst eder.Bu sebepten köylü sahip çıkacağı toprağa kavuşturulmalı, öte yandan köy işletmeleri ve kooperatifleri ile tarımsal üretim düzenlenmeli idi. 
Atatürkğün sağlığında, gerçekleşmesi için çok uğraştığı bu ülkü ancak; 15 ocak 1945ğte Toprak Kanunu hükümet tarafından meclise verildi.Mecliste bu iş için geçici komisyon kuruldu.Meclis 1 ay tatile girdi ancak komisyon çalışmalarına devam edecek idi.
Toprak Kanunuğnun görüşmeleri,meclis içindeki muhalefetin ilk defa elle tutulur şekilde örgütlenmesi fırsatını verdi.Toprak kanunu 14 mayıs 1945ğte tekrar konuşmaya başlanır.Adnan Menderes hükümet tasarısını inceleye encümenin sözcüsüdür.Kanun, toprak hususunda ülkeye bir şey getirmedi, ancak kanun müzakerelerinde, Adnan Menderes isimli bir politikacıyı ortaya çıkardı. 
Toprak kanunu kendini yenilemek maksadıyla CHP iktidarının hazırladığı kanundu.Bu kanuna göre;
1-Hiç kimsenin beş bin dönümden fazla arazisi bulunmayacak,
2-Beş bin dönümün üzerindeki araziler kamulaştırılacak,
3-üiftçinin bilgisi arttırılacak,
4-üalışma vasıtalarının çoğaltılacak,
5-Ucuz ve kolay kredi verilecek,
6-Köylerde şirin ve sıhhi evler kurulacak, gibi maddelerle köylünün kalkınmasını sağlayacaktı.
Bu kanun büyük toprak sahiplerini rahatsız etti.Hemen başını Adnan Menderesğin çektiği muhalif grup oluştu ve çok partili hayata geçiş sebebiyle kanun uygulanamadı 

B- SANAYİ:

Cumhuriyet idaresi ilk sanayi sayımını 1927 Aralık ayında yapmıştır.Bu tarihte bütün ülkede 625005 işyeri ve 256855 işçi mevcuttu.Yine bu sayıma göre ülkede 4850 adet motorlu araç vardı. 
Görülüyor ki yukarıda belirtilen rakamlar misak-ı milli sınırları içerisindeki, 767.119 kilometre karelik yüzölçümlü ülkenin sanayileşmesi için yeterli seviyede değildir.Cumhuriyet bu durumda kendinden evvelki idareden sanayisiz ve işçisiz bir ülke devralmış oluyordu.ülkenin sanayileşme hareketlerine başlaması ancak Lozan antlaşması ile elde edilen Gümrükğün geleceği gibi kazançlardan sonra başlayacaktı.
İsmet İnönü cumhur reisi seçilmeden önce genel olarak devraldığı durum, sanayileşme hamlelerine hazır, çoğalan bir genç nüfus, yeniliğe açık bir toplum vardı.İnönüğnün gerek başvekillik, gerekse de cumhur reisliği zamanında en üstün başarılarından birisi demiryolu siyasetidir.Demiryolu Erzurum yaylalarına kadar açılmıştır.Bu dönemde daha önce yabancı imtiyazlar altında çalışan veya özel mukavelelerle kurulan işletmelerin devletleştirilmesine gidildi.
5 Haziran 1939 İstanbulğda Tramvay,elektrik,
22 Haziran 1939 Ankarağda havagazı ve elektrik,
25 Haziran 1939 Edirne, Balıkesir, Bursa, Gaziantep, Mersin elektrik şirketleri satın alındı. 
Hızlı bir devletleştirme yoluna gidilerek sanayileşme hareketlerine başlanmış oluyordu.1940ğlı yıllarda savaş başlamış Celal Bayar başvekillikten ayrılıp yerine Refik Saydam başvekil olmuştur.Yeni hükümet savaşın kötü gidişinden etkilenmemek için Milli Korunma Kanunuğ çıkarmıştı.Ancak bu durum üretimi çoğaltma, ithalat olanaksızlıkları yüzünden bir çok malı ortadan kaldırmış ve karaborsa oluşmuştu. 
Refik Saydamğın ani ölümü üzerine yerine 9 Temmuz 1942ğde şükrü Saraçoğlu hükümet kuruyordu.Yeni hükümet yapılan bu denetim uygulamalarına son vererek fiyatları serbest bıraktı.bu sefer de fiyatlar fırladı.1942 yılında fiyat artışı %90, 1943 yılında ise %75 oldu.Bu uygulamalar enflasyonu doğurup, dar gelirli kentli nüfusunu zor durumda bıraktı.
Savaş devam ediyordu.Savaş bazılarına ekonomik bunalım getirirken bazılarına da zenginlikler getirdi.Bu zenginlikleri vergilendirmek için 11 Kasım 1942ğde Varlık vergisi kanunu çıkarıldı.Komisyonların saptadığı vergiyi 1ay içerisinde ödeme zorunluluğu getirildi.üdemeyenler kamplara, oradan da Erzurum-Aşkaleğye taş kırmaya gönderileceklerdi. Bu uygulama çağdışı bir uygulamaydı.üzellikle Müslüman olmayanlara daha ağır şartlar getiriyordu.Batı dünyasında da bu kanun büyük tepkiler uyandırmıştır.Bu tepkiler sonucunda kanun 1944 yılında kaldırılmıştır. 
1946 yılına gelindiğinde 1923ğte 25 bin olan fabrikadaki işçi sayısı 30 bine çıkmış, tarım ve küçük sanayide de bunun en az iki katı kadar istihdam edilmeye başlanmıştı. 
Bu işçi grupları savaşın sonucunda kendi varlıklarının bilincine varmışlar, politik eylemlerle geleceklerini düzeltmeye karar vermişlerdir.Bu tepkiler CHPğyi liberal kararlar almaya iter.Kent işçilerini tatmin etmek için Sendika kurma yasağını kaldırdı. 
TBMMğde 26 şubat 1947ğde 5018 numara ile yayınlanan sendikalar kanunu ile bu işçilerin hukuksal durumları yasalaştırıldı. 
Yasa işçi ve işveren sendikalarına izin veriyor ancak grev ve lokaft konusunda yasaklar getiriyordu. 
Bu kanunla beraber iş mevzuatına ait diğer başka kanunlar da değişik zamanlarda TBMMğden çıkmıştır.
30.01.1946 üalışma Bakanlığı kuruldu
25.01.1946 İş ve İşçi Bulma Kurumu kuruldu
16.07.1945 İşçi Sigortaları Kanunu çıkarıldı. 

Görüldüğü gibi, sanayileşmenin lokomotifi olan sanayi işçisinin gerekli hakları ve düzenlemeleri az da olsa yapılmaktadır. Devletleştirme politikası izlenerek kalkınma hamlelerine başlanması dönemin iktidarının aldığı tedbirlerdir.Ancak sanayileşmenin getirdiği gerçek kalkınma henüz daha çok yavaş ilerlemektedir.

6-EĞİTİM VE KüLTüR POLİTİKALARI:

Bu dönemde eğitime ve kültüre bir bütün olarak bakılmıştır.Bu dönemde eğitim tamamen devletin tekeline alınmıştır.MEB denetiminde öğretmenler yetiştirilmiş,öğretim programları hazırlanmıştır.Eğitim, rejimi halka anlatmanın en iyi yolu olarak görülmüştür.
CHP iktidarı eğitim ve kültür alnında İslamiyetğten boşalan yeri laik kültürle dolduramadığı durumlarda kurtarıcı olarak ğmilliyetçilikğ üzerinde durmuştur.
1939 Yılında İnönü öğretmenlere hitaben yaptığı konuşmada ğsizin vereceğiniz terbiye dini değil millidir.Milli terbiye istiyoruz.ğ Demektedir.
Tek parti yönetimi üniversite açma konusunda cömert davranmadı.1950 yılında iktidarı DPğye bıraktığında ülkede 3 üniversite vardı. 
Bu dönemde kırsal alanda kültürel bir hareket olarak Halkevlerinin yanı sıra, halk odaları ve köy enstitüleri bir arada düşünüldüğünde, tablo anlamlı hale gelmektedir. 
Savaş sıralarında ,kültür eserlerinde de önemli yenilikler yapılmıştır;Devlet Konservatuarı geliştirilmiş, Devlet operası ve tiyatrosu kurulmuş.İlk kez modern bir senfoni oluşturulmuş.Yine bu dönemde Dünya klasikleri Türkçeğye çevrilmiştir. 
Eğitim alanında büyük adım olarak sayabileceğimiz ğMesleki ve Teknik üğretimğ örgütünün kurulması ile atılmıştır.Bu örgüt ilk kez sistemli biçimde alt teknik öğretimi düzenlemiş,yurdun ihtiyacı olan pek çok teknik adam bu yolla yetiştirilmiştir.Rüştü Uzel isimli vatansever birinin çabalarıyla, erkek ve kız sanat enstitüleri yeniden düzenlenmiş ve bugün ileri sayılacak düzeyde bulunan meslek eğitimindeki gelişmenin ilk önemli adımı atılmıştır. 
1946 seçimlerinden sonraki durum, CHPğye karşı yapılan muhalefetin dozunun artığı bir dönemdir.CHPğye yapılan sayısız eleştirilerden bir tanesi de dinsizlik eleştirisi idi. CHP bu suçlamalara karşı meclis grup toplantısında, ilkokullara din dersi konulmasına karar verdi. 1şubat 1949ğda 70/5426 sayılı genelge ile MEB ilkokullarda ğDin Dersleriğ okutulmasını bildirdi. Aynı tarihlerde ğİmam Hatipğ okulları ve ğİlahiyat Fakültesiğ açıldı. Gizli Kurğan kursularının açılmasına göz yumdu.Bu durumda, Laik devletin en önemli ilkelerinden olan ğeğitim birliğiğ zedelenmiş oluyordu. 


A-KüY ENSTİTüLERİ :

Türk devrimini tam olarak halka indirmek, tam bir eğitim seferberliği ile mümkündü.Harf inkılabı sırasında açılan ğMillet Mektepleriğ özellikle kentlerdeki insanlar için okuma ğyazma konusunda çok faydalı olmuşlardır. Ancak daha geniş ve yeterli tedbirler almak gerekiyordu..Devrim düşüncesini köye götürmek ancak köylüyü eğitmekle mümkün gözüküyordu.Eğer köylü, aydınlık düşünen, devrimci vatandaş olarak yetiştirilirse altyapının pek çok sorunu çözülebilirdi. 
İsmail Hakkı Tonguç hazırladığı planı, MEB bakanı Hasan Ali Yücel benimsemesiyle,17 Nisan 1940 tarihli 3803 sayılı kanunun kabulü ile ülke yeni bir kalkınma modeline giriyordu. 
İsmet İnönüğnün çok önem verdiği köyde eğitim içerikli Köy Enstitüleri çalışmalarına bizzat katılmış ve konuyla ilgili bir konuşmasında; ğBu teşkilata büyük ümitlerle bağlıyızğ demiştir.
Köy Enstitüleri, okuma yazma oranı çok düşük olan köylü nüfusun, kısa dönemde kendi içinden çıkan öğretmenler tarafından hızla eğitilmesini amaçlıyordu.Köylünün öğretmen ihtiyacını karşılamak için ilk deneme okulu da İzmir-Kızılçulluğda açıldı.Buradan mezun olan öğretmenler, sadece , köy çocuklarına kitabi bilgi vermekle kalmayacak, köylüyle birlikte ekim yapacak.harman kuracak,çift sürecek, hayvan yetiştirecekti. 
Enstitüye alınacak çocuklar 5 yıllık köy okullarını bitirenler arasından seçilecek,5 yılda burada eğitim görecekler.Buradaki eğitimleri hem pratik hem de teorik olacaktı. 
1948 yılına gelindiğinde Enstitü sayısı 21ği bulmuştu.Buradan mezun olan öğretmenler yurdun çeşitli köşelerinde görev alıp kalkınmada öncülük etmişlerdir.
5 Ekim 1946ğda başvekil olan Recep Peker bir konuşmasında ;
ğKöy Enstitülerini daha milli hale getireceğizğdiye söylemesi.İnsanların kafasında daha önce milli değimliydi diye sorular doğmasına sebep oldu. Yasanın oylaması sırasında bir çok millet vekili de oylamaya katılmamıştı.Bu da, bu yasa daha çıkmadan muhalif grubun olduğunun göstergesidir. 
Enstitülerde komünist eğitimin geliştiği.hatta bu okulların başarıya ulaşmasında büyük emeği olan Tonguçğun bile komünist eğilimi olduğuna dair hava esmeye başlamıştı.Bu hava teftişler, nakiller, sürgünler getirmiştir.
1950ğde iktidar değişmiş DP ülke idaresini eline almıştır.Bu dönem Köy Enstitüleri üzerinde koyu bir terör havası esmeye başladığı dönemdir.
Ve sonunda, bu iktidar zamanında bu okullar kapandı.Var olan toprakları da uygunsuz şekilde dağıtıldı.

7-DEMOKRAT PARTİNİN KURULUşU:

CHPğnin tek parti yönetimine karşı muhalefet Atatürkğün ölümünden hemen sonra, CHPğnin 1939ğda yapılan 5.kurultayında ğmüstakil grupğ adıyla mecliste CHPğye karşı bağımsız bir grup ortaya çıkmış , ancak ikinci dünya savaşı sırasında ulusal gereksinimler ortaya çıkınca pek sesini çıkaramamıştır. 
Savaş bitmiş ancak savaşın getirdiği sonuçlar tüm Dünyağda olduğu gibi Türkiyeğde de büyük değişikliklere neden olmuştur.Türkiyeğyi modern devletler seviyesine çıkarmak gerekmektedir.Savaş bitiminde,CHPğde iki grup belirmiştir.bunlardan birincisi partinin modernleşmesini mevcut durumun korunarak sağlanacağını düşünen tutucu grup,ikinci grup ise Türkiyeğyi diğer ileri ülkeler seviyesine getirmek için daha fazla demokratik ve modernlik yanlısı olan Liberal gruptur. 
Parti içerisinde alınan tüm liberal karalara karşın bu karaları az bulan 4 milletvekili vardır.Bunlar; Celal Bayar, Fuat Köprülü, Adnan Menderes ve Refik Koraltanğdır. Bu milletvekilleri 7 Haziran 1945ğte meclise bir takrir verdiler.Bu takrir de vekiller memlekette demokratik usullerin daha geniş tatbikine geçilmesini istediler. ğDörtlü Takrirğ olarak isimlendirilen bu bildiri 12 Haziran 1945 günü İsmet İnönüğnün vekilleri etkilemesi ile ret edildi.
Ayrıca, üiftçiyi Topraklandırma Kanunu mecliste görüşülürken, Celal Bayar öncülüğündeki vekiller muhalefet grubu olarak ortaya çıktılar. 
Dörtlü takrirğin ret edilmesinden sonra 17 Eylül 1945 yılında Celal Bayar istifa etti. Diğer muhaliflerden Adnan Menderes ve Fuat Köprülü dönemin gazetelerinden ğvatanğa demokratikleşmeyi savunan yazılar yazmaya başladılar. Bunun üzerine 21 Eylül 1945ğte CHP bu davranışı parti disiplinine aykırı bularak bu iki milletvekilini üyelikten çıkardı. CHP 27 Kasım da da Refik Koraltanğı partiden ihraç etti. 
Bu esnada Celal Bayar gelişmeleri takip ediyor,kulaktan kulağa basının da etkisiyle yeni bir partini kurulacağı söyleniyordu. üzellikle Vatan gazetesinin çabalarıyla bu 4ğlü takrir grubu tüm yurttan büyük destekçi topluyordu. 
Nihayet Celal Bayar 1 Aralık 1946 tarihinde parti kuracaklarını açıklıyor ve 3 Aralık 1946 tarihinde CHPğden istifa ediyor. 
7 Ocak 1946 tarihinde Demokrat Parti kuruldu.Celal Bayar genel başkan oldu.Partinin birincil amacı adından da anlaşılacağı gibi demokratikleşmeyi sağlamaktı.

A-1946 SEüİMLERİ :

CHP iktidarı DPğnin kurulması ile kendini daha demokratik hale getirmeye çalışıyordu. Ancak 1947 yılında olması gereken seçim yerine, DPğnin tam anlamıyla örgütlenememesinden faydalanarak, 21 Temmuz 1946 tarihine seçim kararı aldı. 
Demokrat parti örgütlenmesini henüz tamamlayamamıştı.Bu sebeple seçime katılmak istemiyordu.Ancak kamuoyundan gördükleri büyük destek karşısında 1946 seçimlerine katılmaya karar verdiler. 
1946 seçimleri tek dereceli, açık oy gizli tasnif,çoğunluk sistemi uygulanarak yapıldı. Bu seçim sonuçlarına göre ;


CHP 400 Milletvekili
DP 40 Milletvekili
MP 7 Milletvekili
Bağımsız 3 Milletvekili. Seçilmiştir.Cumhur başkanlığına ise 450 millet vekilinin 388 oyunu alarak İsmet İnönü seçilmiştir.
Demokratlar seçimden önce kendi ulusal örgütlerini kurma çalışmasına girdilerse de, hükümete bağlı olan halkevleri aracılığı ile halka çok çabuk ulaşabilen CHPğnin örgütü ile boy ölçüşemediler. 
Demokratlar bir sonraki seçimlerde daha başarılı olmak için kendi program ve örgütlerini kurmaya başlamışlardı. DP ilk büyük kongresini Ocak 1947 yılında yaptı.Kongre ğHürriyet Misak-ığ isimli bildirge yayımladı. 
Bu bildiri de;
DPğnin siyasal talepleri kabul edilmezse DP milletvekilleri meclisten ayrılacaktı bu talepler :
1-	Anayasağya aykırı yasalar ayıklanacak
2-	Dürüst seçimleri sağlayacak seçim yasası çıkartılacak
3-	Devlet başkanlığının parti başkanlığı ile aynı kişide birleşmemesi, diye özetlenebilir.

DP 20 Haziran 1949ğda ikinci büyük kongresini yaptı. Parti tabanını oldukça genişleterek14 Mayıs 1950ğde yapılan seçimlerden zaferle çıktı.
DP 408 Sandalye alırken;
CHP 69 Sandalyede kalıyordu. 

29 mayıs 1959ğde Cumhurbaşkanı Celal Bayar seçilirken, İstanbul milletvekili Adnan Menderes başbakanlığa getiriliyordu. 
Türkiye yeni bir döneme girmiş oluyordu.1946ğda kurulan muhalefet partisi iktidar olmuş yepyeni ve sürprizlerle dolu gelecek Türkiyeğyi bekliyordu.


















SONUü	

1938-1950 dönemini kapsayan Milli şef Dönemi, gerek içerde gerekse dışarıda akıllı politikalar izlenilmesi gereken bir dönemin adıdır.Dünyağdaki kutuplaşmaların büyük bir savaşa neden olduğu bu dönemde, ülke içerisinde büyük sıkıntılar oluşmuş ve dönemin lideri İnönü tarafından bu durum iyi algılanarak, gerekli önlemler alınmaya çalışılmıştır.
ülkeyi, çok yakınında cereyan eden savaş atmosferine sokmamak için milli şefğin iyi politikalar ürettiğini ve yine savaşın gidişatını önceden sezerek; ülkeyi kapitalist sistemlere uydurmak, onlara yakınlaşmak maksadıyla, Almanyağya ve Japonyağya savaş ilan ettiğini görüyoruz.
Değişmez başkan, milli şef gibi sıfatlarla daha da güçlü olan İnönüğnün gerek tarım politikalarında gerekse eğitim politikalarında çok başarılı olamadığını görüyoruz. Atatürkğün ülküsü olan köylüyü topraklandırma işi, 1945 yılında kanun olarak ortaya çıkıyor ancak dönemin iktidarı ve muhalefeti tarafından, Toprak Reformu gerçekleştirilemiyordu. CHP iktidarının eğitim politikalarında da başarılı olamadığını görüyoruz .üok iyi düşüncelerle kurulan Köy Enstitüleri, komünist tehlike var şüphesi ile dönemin iktidarının ihmali ve dönemin muhalefetinin 1950ğde iktidar olması ile kapatılmıştır.Köy kalkınması da bir hayal olarak kalmıştır. 
Toprak Reformu içerisindeki 1945ğde müzakere edilen ğKöylüyü Topraklandırma Kanunuğ kanun olarak ülkeye çok bir şey katmamıştır, ancak müzakereler sırasında liderliğini Celal Bayarğın, sözcülüğünü Adnan Menderesğin yaptığı muhalif grubun örgütlenmesine zemin hazırlamıştır.
1946 yılına gelindiğinde ise demokrasiye geçilmiş ve DP kurulmuştur. Ancak 1950 seçimleri demokrasi için daha büyük bir adım olmuştur.Dünün muhalefet partisi bugün, iktidar olmuş ve demokratik bir zafer kazanılmıştı.
Türk Milleti, ulu önder Mustafa Kemalğin ölümünden sonraki 1938-1950 arasındaki Milli şef döneminden sonra; demokrasiye olan inancını göstermek için, iktidara, yeni kurulan, adının da ğDemokratğ olduğunu söyleyen, partiyi başa getirerek inancının kuvvetli olduğunu bir kez daha göstermiş oluyordu. 























KAYNAKüA :

1-Akşin, Sina. Ana üizgileriyle Türkiyeğnin Yakın Tarihi, 5.baskı, Kırlangıç Yayınları, Ankara, 2004
2-Aybars, Ergün. Atatürkçülük Ve Modernleşme, 1.baskı, Zeus Kitabevi, İzmir, 2006
3-Aydemir,ş.Süreyya. İkinci Adam, 7.basım, cilt 2, Remzi Kitapevi,İstanbul, 2000
4-Shaw, Stanford. Osmanlı İmparatorluğu Ve Türkiye,cilt 2, 2.basım, e Yayınları, İstanbul, 2006
5-üymen,Onur. Türkiyeğnin Gücü, 3.baskı,Doğan Yayıncılık,İstanbul,1999
6-Mumcu,Ahmet.Türk Devriminin Temelleri ve Gelişimi,9.baskı,İnkılap Yayınevi,İstanbul,1984
7-Eroğlu,Hazma.Türk Devrim Tarihi,5.baskı, Sanem Matbaası,Ankara,1981
8-Tempo dergisi.Türkiyeğnin 77 Yılı,1.baskı,Doğan Ofset,İstanbul ,2000 
9-Koçak,Cemil.Yakınçağ Türkiye Tarihi,1.baskı,Milliyet kitaplığı,İstanbul, 2001
10- Toker,Metin, ğTek Partiden üok Partiyeğ, Milliyet Yayınları,1970,
11- Karatepe,şükrü.Tek Parti Dönemi,2.baskı,Ağaç Yayıncılık,İstanbul,1993

----------

